# Dog tied to tre and set alight



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Horrific story about a staffie or staffie x found in woodlands near Kircaldy Scotland , poilce are appealing for anyone in that area missing their dog or seeing anyone with a staffie type dog and green can to contact them, poor dog is burnt beyond recognition of whether male or female, 
I was in tears reading this, how the poor thing must have suffered,
People putting money up as reward for information, 
Evil,evil people who have done this


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

FFS! not another one Some sadist did the same to staffy in Sheffield last year. There was an uproar people were so horrified . The ****** got away with it Sheffield Tortured Dog Set On Fire : Owners Found Dog Called Issac!! | STOP ANIMAL ABUSE

I'm not a violent person but this sort of thing makes me feel like committing murder!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I know its beyond belief, i only hope someone gets to these evil b------s before the police do, because the punishment doesnt fit the crime EVER ,the law has got to be changed for these awful acts of cruelty to animals


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

That's truly horrific 

Whoever did it should have the same fate IMO


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Wicked beyond belief. What does it say about someone's heart and soul, and moral compass, that they can do such a thing...

An unenviable bit of karma to be transmuted. Madness.

I doubt they'll ever identify the dog. So many back street breeders and dealers, not to mention 'free to a good home'... Many 'invisible' dogs out there.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I just dont know how anyone can purposely harm an animal, if i accidentally stand on my cats tail im mortified, there is never a day goes by when i dont think about all this cruelty, and pray for it to stop,
If there is a place such as hell, all the perpetrators of these horrible acts of cruelty will end up there, and suffer the same fate as the animals they have harmed


----------



## Arcwarp (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm sickened by it.

Out of all animals, humans are the most brutal because only humans have the urge to torture...


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> I just dont know how anyone can purposely harm an animal, if i accidentally stand on my cats tail im mortified, there is never a day goes by when i dont think about all this cruelty, and pray for it to stop,
> If there is a place such as hell, all the perpetrators of these horrible acts of cruelty will end up there, and suffer the same fate as the animals they have harmed


Me too...step on my cat's tail and he squeals, I actually apologise to him. What a dreadful article.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Another on the news tonight,another staffie, had either boiling water or chemical poured on his back and thrown in a river, luckily rescued, and what a lovely affectionate dog, so heartbreaking especially when you see them getting better and wagging their tail, and licking someone to death, impossible to understand the mentality f anyone who could do these things

PS; i also apologise to my cats


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I whole heartedly agree with Goldstar anyone doing these sort of atrocious things to animals should have the same done to them see how they like it


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Suffering can only be requited by suffering...


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Breaking news, the dog has been identified....

EXCLUSIVE: Owner


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Our local Dog Warden told me a couple of years ago that they believe it's the owners of Fighting Dogs which don't 'make the grade' who set them on fire.

Apparently, there have been a number of similar cases in America.

It's absolutely sickening and so unnecessary.


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

noushka05 said:


> I'm not a violent person but this sort of thing makes me feel like committing murder!


You are not the only one, find these vile creatures and lock em up for 20 years


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Breaking news: Man reported over burning to death of Staffy

BBC News - Man reported over dog fire death in Kirkcaldy


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Knightofalbion said:


> Breaking news: Man reported over burning to death of Staffy
> 
> BBC News - Man reported over dog fire death in Kirkcaldy


If hes found to be guilty I just hope its not another slap the wrist!

Thanks for the update KOA.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Holding a 23 yr old


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank from me too, this man needs locking up and the key throwing away, its murder, and time these kind of crimes against animals were recognised as such


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> Thank from me too, this man needs locking up and the key throwing away, its murder, and time these kind of crimes against animals were recognised as such


I'm not a vindictive person at all, but if I were calling the shots, I would tie this evil so and so to a tree and set him on fire.

I would pause to say, "What goes around comes around".

Let him know what it feels like.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

noushka05 said:


> If hes found to be guilty I just hope its not another slap the wrist!
> 
> Thanks for the update KOA.


Its times like these I could think up some really nasty punishments. The people in medievel times had the right ideas, put them in stocks and leave them in the town square.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

lilythepink said:


> Its times like these I could think up some really nasty punishments. The people in medievel times had the right ideas, put them in stocks and leave them in the town square.


Absolutely Lily! Until severe punishments are dealt out there will never be any deterrent for animal abusers.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Dont know about Scotland, but i dont think they can get longer than 6 months in England, the laws need changing for all animal cruelty, but much longer than 6 months for kilkling an animal, in whatever way, if he gets a large fine, he wont be able to pay it, and hopefully banned for life from keeping animals


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't know what the penalties are here.stocks would be a good starting point for him though.

the agony that poor dog must have gone through.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Appearing in court ...

BBC News - Man in court accused of setting fire to dog in Fife


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for link i have been wondering what happened in this case, i think about that poor dog a lot i hope the book is thrown at him, but as i said in earlier post i think the most they can get is 6 months, hope its more in Scotland


----------



## AJMaciver (Apr 18, 2014)

There is a petition to the judge to give him the maximum sentence possible.

You can sign here: Petition | Maximum penalty for man who set dog on fire, left it to die in Scottish woods! | English


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Signed and shared in several groups, he should be done for murder, scumbag


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Signed & shared.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Adding this article
BBC News - MP urges longer jail terms for animal cruelty offences

The law is somewhat 'off the pace' with public opinion in this matter.

*Nice to know the Government 'deplores' animal cruelty....


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I have the answer, it's called game shot.


----------

